# Trailerable sailboats with 7+' cockpit?



## jsnoble (Apr 18, 2000)

I've been searching over the past 2 years to find the "perfect" sailboat for me (given that I live in MO and want something that can be trailered to lakes in the Midwest):
- total weight with trailer less than 3000
- easy to rig (less than 30 minutes)
- a cockpit that is at least 7' so there is room comfortably for 4 adults (day sailing)
- cabin that is comfortable for 2 adults (weekend adventures)
- relatively new

I've looked at Precision 21, Compac Eclipse, Catalina/Capri 22s and each seems to miss on one of the criteria. Am I missing something or are there other alternatives?

Any suggestions would be welcomed.

Thanks,
JSN


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Take a look at the West Wight Potter 19 or Sanibel 18.


----------



## Stepford (Nov 3, 2002)

I have a Catalina Capri 18 with a trailer. I think it would be possible to raise the mast and launch it in your time limit, if you had two people that had a little experience with it. 
Mine is a 1987, but they make a newer version with a different keel. They seem to be well made and inexpensive. I think I have more fun per pound than any boat on the lake. I would not want to sell mine.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Something like a hunter daysailer might work for your criteria.

Hunter 18: The 18 ? Much More Than a Daysailer | Marlow-Hunter, LLC
Hunter 22: The 22 ? Comfort and Convenience | Marlow-Hunter, LLC


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Farrier trimarans


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

My Cat 22 is a ***** to rig. After 2 years I can probably rig and launchwith a helper in 45 hard minutes. However, there is a tremendous difference between my boat and Hunter 18 daysailer


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

jsnoble said:


> I've been searching over the past 2 years to find the "perfect" sailboat for me (given that I live in MO and want something that can be trailered to lakes in the Midwest):
> - total weight with trailer less than 3000
> - easy to rig (less than 30 minutes)
> - a cockpit that is at least 7' so there is room comfortably for 4 adults (day sailing)
> ...


I could build you one


----------



## finding41 (Jul 19, 2011)

MacGregor 26D or 26S.
The cockpit is almost 7' and it's lighter than most of the boats recommended so far. It is easy to rig by your self. Fast.
I haven't tried yet but I bet you can load it on the trailer your self too.
Great sailing boat. Tender enough to keep you on your toes but won't fall over. 
Sleeps 5 adults and one child. 
I think it is the perfect boat for anyone that wants to take advantage of different water.
Look here; MACGREGOR 26D sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
It's light enough to pull with a mini van... If your into mini vans. 
Boat and trailer 2250lb. Plus the stuff you add.
Check in at the macgregorowners.com site and ask some questions.


----------



## jsnoble (Apr 18, 2000)

IStream said:


> Take a look at the West Wight Potter 19 or Sanibel 18.


Thanks .. I hadn't looked at those. I also saw the Voyager 20 on their www site. Another interesting possibility. For all three I can't seem to find any specs on the cockpit length - apart from calling the manufacturer .. anybody know where to find that information?


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

west wight potter specs:
WEST WIGHT POTTER 19 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

sanibel 18- cute boat!
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=33

no info on cockpit length, though.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Siren 17'

SIREN 17 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Good amount of cockpit space. Cabin is tiny but can sleep 2.

Weighs nothing (750 lbs) so super-easy to trailer and rig.

Sails somewhere between a dinghy and real keelboat - a little tender if you're used to big boats, but stable enough not to scare you compared to a true centerboard dinghy.

And fast enough to be darn fun in a bit of a breeze.

Probably a fraction the price of any options mentioned so far.


----------



## jsnoble (Apr 18, 2000)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Something like a hunter daysailer might work for your criteria.
> 
> Hunter 18:
> Hunter 22:
> ...


----------



## polaris2.11 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hunter 23.5. We love ours.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Sal Paradise said:


> My Cat 22 is a ***** to rig. After 2 years I can probably rig and launchwith a helper in 45 hard minutes. However, there is a tremendous difference between my boat and Hunter 18 daysailer


That's good to know. I read on the SBO forum these people talking about getting their rig up in a 30 minutes and that just doesn't seem likely to me. I haven't rigged mine yet, but it took three of us an hour to get it down and imagine it'll be longer to get it back up again.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

jsnoble said:


> Thanks .. I hadn't looked at those. I also saw the Voyager 20 on their www site. Another interesting possibility. For all three I can't seem to find any specs on the cockpit length - apart from calling the manufacturer .. anybody know where to find that information?


Call International Marine and ask. They're generally pretty responsive. I've got a P19 and I'm guessing the cockpit seats are just shy of 6 feet. The Sanibel has the same hull but a larger cockpit and smaller cabin, so it may fit the bill. The Voyager is a P19 with a taller rig and a revised interior layout, so it's probably got the same cockpit dimensions.


----------



## El Rubio (Mar 31, 2013)

Hunter 23.5. Water ballast, so it's light weight. Total weight dry including the trailer is <3500lbs. I've been to Branson and I wouldn't want to be towing some 4-5000lb boat up and down those mountains. Massive cockpit easily seats 6 or more adults and your knees will not touch the person across from you. The cabin is very roomy for this size boat too. The water ballast makes for easy launching in regular (power boat) depth ramps. I find it is made well and all of the hardware is oversized and top brand names, like lewmar winches, Z-spar mast and boom, Doyle sails, etc. I happen to know someone trying to sell one too - in Louisiana of course.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd take a look at some of the Macgregors. i know people have their opinions about them, but, given your location they may be a good choice.


----------



## jdpmus (May 10, 2011)

O'Day 22. Easy to rig and trailer with shoal draft keel


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

Minnesail said:


> and imagine it'll be longer to get it back up again.


...Sorry, what a great quote, or so my wife said.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Minnesail said:


> That's good to know. I read on the SBO forum these people talking about getting their rig up in a 30 minutes and that just doesn't seem likely to me. I haven't rigged mine yet, but it took three of us an hour to get it down and imagine it'll be longer to get it back up again.


My wife and I trailer-launched and rigged our Catalina 22, parked the trailer, bent on the sails and pulled away from the dock in 30 minutes. We retrieved it and made it ready to trail in about the same amount of time. When making a short trip to a local lake, we trailered it with the motor on the mount and the rudder in place, but we lashed the motor to the pushpit, for added security. We didn't remove all the shrouds. We only disconnected the forestay and the forward lowers, and loosened the upper shrouds, and then we coiled all the shrouds and lashed them to the mast with bungees. We lashed the mast to the pulpit and pushpit, with small strips of carpet wrapped around it to protect it from scratches. After you have gone through the process 3-4 times and are familiar with the steps, so that you don't have to stop and think about what comes next, 30 minutes should be realistic.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

Whiel they may be a bit hard to find, the Hereshoff-designed Chrysler 20 is, hands-down, my favorite owened boat (except for my current ride, of course).

Along with a huge cckkpit and generous beam, it has a big boat, solid feel that is partly due to the skeg swing keel trunk and rudder that comes up from the bottom of the cockpit sole instead of being stern hung.

Here is some basic information, but you will find much more if you do some research: CHRYSLER 20 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Murph
S/V Amalia
1965 Cal 30
Muskegon, MI


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Sailormon6 said:


> My wife and I trailer-launched and rigged our Catalina 22, parked the trailer, bent on the sails and pulled away from the dock in 30 minutes.
> ...
> After you have gone through the process 3-4 times and are familiar with the steps, so that you don't have to stop and think about what comes next, 30 minutes should be realistic.


I believe you, but wow that's fast. I hope I can get that sort of rhythm going. I'm sure my first time rigging the boat (ahem, carefully avoiding saying anything about getting it up) will be a two hour plus affair.

I guess it must be repetition that does it. The previous owner with whom I de-rigged the boat kept it on a mooring, so in the four years he owned it he only de-rigged it four times. I suppose the year between riggings is just about enough time to forget the process so you have to re-think it every time.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Understand that in a boat this size and weight, every foot you add to the cockpit is a foot stolen from the cabin. And there are no spare feet to go around, so sumthin's gonna suffer. Some good suggestions here; water-ballasted sailboats are an acquired taste, but they do allow you more length and freeboard for a given tow weight. Minus WB, your choices will settle into the 18-23 foot range if you want to keep it under 3000# all up. Swing or lifting keel, obviously. If you want newer and can afford $15k, look into a used Ultimate 20 (U20). It has surprising room inside, and goes like cheetah. Ultralight construction, so much of its 1260# in in the keel bulb. Draws a bit w/ keel down, tho, so it needs 5' of water under it.

The Sun Cat line from Compac has a large cockpit (mast forward) & is beamy below, so more room than you would expect. The gaff rig can be raised by one person in under 5 minutes, and there is no jib to mess with.

Among older boats, our SJ21 Mk1 has an unusually long cockpit ( over 7') and weighs in at ~1500#, 2200# on the trailer. But interior room is similar to a 2-person tent. We've spent 11 straight days living on it, but comfy it ain't. A flush decked boat gives you lounging room despite a smaller cockpit, and you get more space below.

It's hard to find & a tussle to launch, but the Bene 23.5 packs more interior space into a small package than any boat that length; cockpit isn't quite 7' and the weight is nearing your limit, tho.

Our perceptions of comfort have changed over the decades; average US house is twice as big as in 1960, tho family size has gotten smaller. So if a feeling of space is important to you, you may ave to go for the 23'+ water ballasted boats with high freeboards, like the Hunters or Macs.


----------



## jsnoble (Apr 18, 2000)

bobmcgov said:


> Understand that in a boat this size and weight, every foot you add to the cockpit is a foot stolen from the cabin. And there are no spare feet to go around, so sumthin's gonna suffer. Some good suggestions here; water-ballasted sailboats are an acquired taste, but they do allow you more length and freeboard for a given tow weight. Minus WB, your choices will settle into the 18-23 foot range if you want to keep it under 3000# all up. Swing or lifting keel, obviously. If you want newer and can afford $15k, look into a used (U20). It has surprising room inside, and goes like cheetah. Ultralight construction, so much of its 1260# in in the keel bulb. Draws a bit w/ keel down, tho, so it needs 5' of water under it.
> 
> The Sun Cat line from Compac has a large cockpit (mast forward) & is beamy below, so more room than you would expect. The gaff rig can be raised by one person in under 5 minutes, and there is no jib to mess with.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate your thoughts and will check out the U20, not sure I could launch it though on our MO ramps.

I see you have a Buc ... That is our current boat and it has served us well. We are just looking for something we can trailer, take another couple out for a comfortable day sail, yet still just the two of us spend the weekend.


----------



## bjung (Apr 8, 2009)

I think an Elan 210 could fit the bill. Not quite sure about the 7' cockpit, looks close. A compact little rocket, liftingkeel, light and trailerable with lots of innovative ideas to fit a small space and rigged easily. Her planing hull might also offer a little excitement....
Yacht, Sail, Boat, Yachts - ELAN YACHTS | Elan 210


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would second the Chrysler 20... much larger cockpit than anything in its class (though as others have observed, this comes at the expense of a less-generous cabin). In this class you need to make tough choices trading-off between cockpit and cabin.

Think hard about your use of the boat... will you (and others) REALLY want to spend many nights cooking and sleeping on a 20-footer with 4 feet of cabin (coffin) "headroom"? Or will you primarily daysail... where a generous cockpit is more useful? Those answers will lead you to your best choice.


----------



## Zac Penn (Aug 6, 2013)

hriehl1 said:


> I would second the Chrysler 20... much larger cockpit than anything in its class (though as others have observed, this comes at the expense of a less-generous cabin). In this class you need to make tough choices trading-off between cockpit and cabin.
> 
> Think hard about your use of the boat... will you (and others) REALLY want to spend many nights cooking and sleeping on a 20-footer with 4 feet of cabin (coffin) "headroom"? Or will you primarily daysail... where a generous cockpit is more useful? Those answers will lead you to your best choice.


I have a Chrysler 22 and actually wish I had the Chrysler 20! My wife has already said she will die before she spends a night in that small cabin of the 22 and the cockpit is very small. If I had the 20 and the extra cockpit space I think I would enjoy the boat more and spend less time trying to come up with usable seating space for passengers. However trying to find a Chrysler 20 around here is probably pretty hard to do.

Good luck on your search,
Zac


----------



## finding41 (Jul 19, 2011)

bjung said:


> I think an Elan 210 could fit the bill. Not quite sure about the 7' cockpit, looks close. A compact little rocket, liftingkeel, light and trailerable with lots of innovative ideas to fit a small space and rigged easily. Her planing hull might also offer a little excitement....
> Yacht, Sail, Boat, Yachts - ELAN YACHTS | Elan 210


That Elan 210 looks nice! 
I'm going to use the storage along the sides idea In my Mac26D.


----------



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

O'Day Mariner.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

The Capri 22, has a 7.5' cockpit, and a down below that you can sit in (that's it)...
It's #2500 all up (without trailer).. probably RIGHT at #3000 with trailer, or slightly over.

I could rig it and launch it in about 40-45 minutes without really killing myself (this is with regular hank on sails)... If I put on vang and topping lift and all that... slightly longer. But motor away in 45 minutes, sailing in about an hour.

Also the wing keel model is much easier to launch/retrieve if you have a decent incline ramp. It helps to have a pickup truck to pull it but otherwise it was a decent sailing boat, that was overnightable, and fairly easy to rig. The Capri 18 is even lighter, and has about a 6.5 cockpit. Down below is even tighter... but the boat is also a slug. The precision 18 should be considered if either of these intrigue you. http://www.precisionboatworks.com/boats/p18/The_New_Trailer_Sailors_Guide_to_The_Precision.pdf


----------

